# ssl not working after upgrade to 10.2 p8, rollback failing



## hashime (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello

Today I upgraded to FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p8, from p7.
After rebooting I was not able to login via ssh anymore, or access the webserver.
Login in via the console revealed several ssl errors:

`openssl --version`

```
/usr/lib/libssl.so.7: Undefined symbol SHA512_Transform"
```
`service nginx restart`

```
/usr/lib/libssl.so.7: Undefined symbol "SHA512_Transform"
```
`service sshd restart`

```
/usr/lib/private/libssh.so.5: Undefined symbol "EVP_enc_null"
```
`service icinga2 restart`

```
/usr/local/lib/icinga2/libbase.so: Undefined symbol "X509_free"
```
So I thought I would just `freebsd-update rollback` but this gives me this error:

```
Update manifest is corrupt -- this should never happen.
```
Yep.

Advice?


----------

